# Which "religion" if any, do you consider yourself?



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

*Which "religion" if any, do you consider yourself?*​
Buddhist1010.20%Muslim44.08%Hindu33.06%Judean00.00%Jewish44.08%Catholic88.16%Christian2929.59%Athiest1616.33%Other_2424.49%


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm a Christian (no denomination)

Feel free to reply in comments.


----------



## adyttzzzzu (May 14, 2009)

Christian


----------



## Liza (Jun 14, 2009)

What do people think about Scientology? Just out of interest.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Liza said:


> What do people think about Scientology? Just out of interest.


I dont know much about it. I know im not a scientologist, but if you are you can say so, you wont be judged.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Scientology is the biggest piece of bullshit since... I dont know. The guy that wrote the book that it is founded upon has admitted that the book was nothing more than sciencefiction but still they continue to believe that we are all infected with the ghosts of aliens that first crashed into a vulcano on earth, then their souls tried to fly up from the volcano, but was blocked by a spaceship or something, so they had to stay on earth and infect us. And ofcourse the only way to rid yourself of this is to give all the money you have and then some to the church of scientology.

If anyone here is a scientologist, FREE YOURSELF FROM THAT, NOW.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Scientology is the biggest piece of bullshit since... I dont know. The guy that wrote the book that it is founded upon has admitted that the book was nothing more than sciencefiction but still they continue to believe that we are all infected with the ghosts of aliens that first crashed into a vulcano on earth, then their souls tried to fly up from the volcano, but was blocked by a spaceship or something, so they had to stay on earth and infect us. And ofcourse the only way to rid yourself of this is to give all the money you have and then some to the church of scientology.
> 
> If anyone here is a scientologist, FREE YOURSELF FROM THAT, NOW.


HAHAHA!!! Ok I didnt know that, wow thats weird. :shock:


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

Liza said:


> What do people think about Scientology? Just out of interest.


yeah i agree...scientology is pure bullshit.i was walking around in Austin and I saw that there was a Church of Scientology...I laughed.


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

im suppose to be catholic but i dont believe in worshipping saints so yeah...dont think im truely catholic, rather a general christian


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

dxstarr said:


> im suppose to be catholic but i dont believe in worshipping saints so yeah...dont think im truely catholic, rather a general christian


Yeah God and Jesus are the only ones worthy of worship.


----------



## Liza (Jun 14, 2009)

Haha, well, I guess I shouldn't say that the other day I tried-out one of the Scientology "stress-tests".
Lots of people I know don't like Scientology - believing it's "pure bullshit", but for me, even though it does sound rather outlandish, I think if one actually follows what it teaches (healthy lifestyle etc.) then it does, or at least has the potential to, improve one's life. It has meaning in my life, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats just the beginning Liza, you are already being misled. It is a clear case of wolves in sheeps clothing, and this has been well documented. There have been suicides and family?s struggling to get their kids out of there etc etc. Do some research. The "stress test" has been around since the 70?s-80?s and is just a way to get you interrested and start paying money. Please dont fall for it.


----------



## Liza (Jun 14, 2009)

I realise the way Scientology is conducted is wrong & altogether ridiculous, but I find that with most organised religions. I find that Scientology does have some merit, & could be helpful if you applied it properly to your life. It's out-there, but it's not as bad perhaps, as people say. I'm not saying i'm a Scientologist per se, i'm just saying I find it interesting. The stress test, when I had it was an obvious ploy to get money out of me, I know. It was shit, but I found the stuff about the "reactive mind" interesting.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

i was told, and this is merely heresay, that in the contract of becoming a scientologist that it says you can never leave once you join and that if you do, they have the right to bring physical harm upon you. Also, you have to pay money to be in it, so it's obviously a scam. I just don't understand why Beck is a scientologist, kinda makes me lose respect for him but i love his music.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Garjon said:


> I just don't understand why Beck is a scientologist, kinda makes me lose respect for him but i love his music.


dont forget Tom Cruise. :lol:


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Moved to proper form.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Revelation said:


> Moved to proper form.


K


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Dont forget Will Smith! :lol:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> Dont forget Will Smith! :lol:


 :lol: Will Smith is my favoraite actor. :evil: :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ya what's up with all the celebrities being into scientology?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ya what's up with all the celebrities being into scientology?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> ya what's up with all the celebrities being into scientology?


Will Smith is a scientologist? :shock: He really is my fav actor. :? That sucks!!!!. I knew Tom Cruise was. I guess they are just looking for love in all the wrong places. Fame will get to ya'. :?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> ya what's up with all the celebrities being into scientology?


Keeps them in the tabloids.
Think about it...if a celebrity is straight, married with no sex tapes, doesn't abuse drugs (at least publicly), doesn't get arrested, and doesn't expose their privates, who the hell is gonna care about them? When's the last time you heard crazy rumors about Natalie Portman? How 'bout Lindsay Lohan? Being a Scientologist is a good way to get people talking about you without having to punch a paparazzo in the face.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

it's also just a trendy sort of thing to do like cabala (i think that's what madonna was in to right?) and you have to pay lots of money to continue being a scientologist so it just reaffirms their filthy rich status.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Weird Science. :lol:


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Watch!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

egodeath said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > ya what's up with all the celebrities being into scientology?
> ...


I can aggree with that. And ITS FREAKIN HILARIOUS!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rSYaMlOm30
> 
> Watch!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm a Christian... y'all know that!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> I'm a Christian... y'all know that!


We luv ya' Hazel.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I wanted to share my faith beliefs, just because it's helped me to feel more healed and grounded with my DP. I follow Essene Christian teachings in the "outer court," which is not Protestant or Catholic. Essenes are peaceseekers. I believe Yahushua (Jesus) is the Messiah and He was an Essene. His word is the truth, and if we are following true teachings we will be saved and get to the heavenly spiritual realm. The truth can be gleaned from any source which contains it including the Holy Bible, though it does contain errors and false teachings. I questioned the Protestant and Catholic religions years ago and found many of their doctrines to be lies. The Essene teachings I follow do believe in reincarnation and that life on earth is hell, not the center of the earth, or some nasty spiritual realm. We reincarnate back into this hell hole until we get it right, through wisdom. They are true environmentalists. vegetarians, and basically stay out of the cesspool of worldly people, but want to help all who go to them with a humble heart. I'm nowhere close to being an Essene, hence I am not able to learn their inner teachings which are powerful and healing. The Essenes also don't follow "apostle" Paul's teachings, and believe that men and women are true equals with their own unique characters, but compliment each other--Yin/Yang. Paul in the Bible says women are to be subservient to their husbands and ungodly authority and other lies, which is what's wrong with the world, and that his religion teaches men to feel entitled to rule over women at home and in the workplace--our society at large. These ingrained teachings from centuries past cause men to overstep their bounds often and abuse and rule over women. Heaven forbid, a Christian would question the stock doctrine of the masses of other Christians. But, I did and found them lacking and some rules of the Bible harmful to other human beings and animals. The golden rule stands: Love your neighbor as yourself." And of course, I am always eager to purge the sin from own life. I love God, and His Son, and pray for their guidance everyday, and hope to finally stop reincarnating, and to finally get it right. I am not perfected and I am not saved until I finally overcome my sin.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Rebekah said:


> and hope to finally stop reincarnating, and to finally get it right. I am not perfected and I am not saved until I finally overcome my sin.


Not to be mean or anything  But by saying that you are reincarnating because of sin means you are dissmissing the whole reason Jesus came here and died in the first place. He came here and took OUR sin upon himself so we wouldnt have to carry it. But I say this in a respectfull way. :wink:


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

I guess originally Russian Orthodox, but nowadays... who knows, a lil bit of kabbalah, a bit of buddhist etc... I can only say that faith and spirituality is very very important for me and I wish I could have more time for spiritual practice and I also do believe, that all world religions comprise the same idea, only approaches is what make them different.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

"With or without religion, you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things. But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion."
Steven Weinberg, quoted in The New York Times, April 20, 1999


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> "With or without religion, you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things. But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion."
> Steven Weinberg, quoted in The New York Times, April 20, 1999


And he was right. Thats why a true relationship with Christ is NOT religion.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Claymore said:


> And he was right. Thats why a true relationship with Christ is NOT religion.


Just asking...what, then, is a true relationship with Christ?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > And he was right. Thats why a true relationship with Christ is NOT religion.
> ...


When you ask him to be Lord of your life and let his spirit guide you. And you follow his MAIN teaching "love thy neighbor as you would love yourself". And if you sin just say "Lord I made a mistake, will you please forgive me?" and he does immediatly. And you just let him guide you on a day to day basis until when people look at you, they see him. It dosent happen overnight, it takes a while to purge your old self out and get the new, better you in. A lot of people look at the hypocritical church and say "if thats Christianity, I dont want anything to do with it", and I dont blame them for saying that because the overall church in the world is a dead church that dosent teach Christ and the Holy Spirit dosent live there, and a church where the Holy Spirit is absent, DONT GO THERE because it will only make your life worse not help it. And another thing people do is look at some of the passages in the Old Testament where God brought judgement down or layed down a law and say "if thats Christianity, I want nothing to do with it". But all that was before Jesus came here. When he came everything changed. He showed the true commpassion that God really has. He even said "if you want to know what God looks like, look at me". If you want to get to know the REAL Jesus, the one who loves us more than anything, the one who saved us, get you a Bible and read Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John and you will know the real Christ, not the one who is pertrayed in religion these days because that is NOT the real Jesus. Religion has nothing to do with YOUR relationship with Christ. Religion says "if you stop smoking and drinking and cussing and start acting like a perfect person, then you can make a deal with God and go to heaven". That is FALSE and WRONG and anybody who tells you that is right, Jesus HIMSELF said people like that are fools and are not of him. But again read Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John and you will know who the REAL Jesus is and what salvation REALLY is. Its you asking him to be Lord of your life and asking him to TRULY come into your life and letting HIM guide you.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Hm. Really should read the Bible cover to cover. Haven't read any religious texts in a while.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Hm. Really should read the Bible cover to cover. Haven't read any religious texts in a while.


WOW that would take a while lol. Just remember, the MOST important books in the Bible are Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John, the first four books in the new Testament. Those show who God REALLY is because Jesus was God and he had more commpassion than anyone in history. Im not saying its bad to read the whole Bible, im just saying that at first you should read those four book so you can know who God is and why he works the way he works. If you start off in the old Testament, you may get the wrong idea because there was a big difference in the times before and after Jesus came. Its ALL about Jesus now instead of animal sacrafices and stuff. Read those four books first so you can see how things work NOW. When Jesus came, he changed everything. But enough said, i'll leave that up to you. Peace Ryan, God Bless. :wink:


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I really am not capable myself of explaining what the Essene teachings are, but I found the website of the Essene Church of Christ (essene.org) to most closely reflect what I believe to be the truth. I really don't want to debate here on this DP forum, so if anyone feels led, they can just visit the site and check it out. I pray that we all find the truth.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Rebekah said:


> I wanted to share my faith beliefs. Paul in the Bible says women are to be subservient to their husbands and ungodly authority and other lies, which is what's wrong with the world, and that his religion teaches men to feel entitled to rule over women at home and in the workplace--our society at large. These ingrained teachings from centuries past cause men to overstep their bounds often and abuse and rule over women.


Interesting stuff Rebekah.
I remember reading about the Essenes who were on the scene around Palestine in the 2nd century B.C.E. in the Greek period. Is your faith patterned after this group?
I totally understand your point about men's misusing power to oppress women as happened since the fall of Adam. God had predicted (not sanctioned) this, telling Eve (and by extension-all women): "..and he will dominate you".Genesis 3:16
I am a little curious ,though, concerning your view of Paul's writing as encouraging men to dominate women.

I was looking at Paul's letter EPHESIANS 5
Vs25 
"Husbands continue to love your wives as your own bodies in the same way that Christ loved the congregation"? (We know how much love Christ showed his disciples)

Also, Paul wrote Vs 33: 
"Let each of you so love his wife as he does himself" Vs 33

Vs 28: 
"Husbands ought to be loving their wives as their own bodies"

Paul wrote regarding men and women in general in Vs 21:
"Be in subjection to one another".

Do you think those verses promote the oppression of women or the cherishing of women?
Just a thought.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Sleepwalker said:


> Rebekah said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to share my faith beliefs. Paul in the Bible says women are to be subservient to their husbands and ungodly authority and other lies, which is what's wrong with the world, and that his religion teaches men to feel entitled to rule over women at home and in the workplace--our society at large. These ingrained teachings from centuries past cause men to overstep their bounds often and abuse and rule over women.
> ...


EXACTLY!!!!! Nice one Nightwalker. The Bible dosen't teach men to dominate women, it teaches than men and women should treat and love each other as eqauals. Anybody can make the Bible say whatever they want it to say.


----------



## Flare88 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think all religions are basically the same(except satanism and the like). They're all about being good to yourself and others. They just worship different deities. Personally I don't believe in worshiping any deities because it seems to me that people made them up and I believe what I see. I am really interested in psychic abilities and chakras...I used to study Wicca and Buddhism. I guess I'm some sort of eclectic mix of those. No structure, really. Whatever peaks my interest.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

CHRISTIAN. I WORSHIP GOD AND JESUS BUT I BELIEVE IN GUARDIAN ANGELS AS WELL.THEY ARE KIND OF MINISTERS SENT BY GOD FOR GUIDING US IN OUR LIVES SINCE THE DAY WE BORN TILL THE DAY WE DIE.FOR ME THEY ARE THE CLOSEST TO GOD WE CAN EVER ACHIEVE ON EARTH.THEY ARE THAT FRIENDLY VOICE GIVING US GOOD ADVICES IN EVERYTHING THAT REAL MATTERS TO OUR LIVES.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Mario said:


> CHRISTIAN. I WORSHIP GOD AND JESUS BUT I BELIEVE IN GUARDIAN ANGELS AS WELL.THEY ARE KIND OF MINISTERS SENT BY GOD FOR GUIDING US IN OUR LIVES SINCE THE DAY WE BORN TILL THE DAY WE DIE.FOR ME THEY ARE THE CLOSEST TO GOD WE CAN EVER ACHIEVE ON EARTH.THEY ARE THAT FRIENDLY VOICE GIVING US GOOD ADVICES IN EVERYTHING THAT REAL MATTERS TO OUR LIVES.


Me too, and what a wonderful God we serve.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

ITS A TIE!!!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> ITS A TIE!!!


How? What do you mean?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm a non-denominational Christian who believes that "religion" has nothing to do with the act of worshiping God. People get caught up in religions, which are basically a belief system brought together by what groups of like minded individuals thought was "ok with them". Religion is where people have taken their own ideals and ideas and formed a belief system. I believe that it is independent of the diety itself. 
I believe only what is written in the bible (Bible= Basic. Instructions. Before. Leaving. Earth) and do not believe that anything should be added to or taken away from it. I believe that God is my heavenly father, that Jesus is his son who loved me so much that he endured a brutal death and took my sins upon himself so that I could be with him forever in heaven, and the holy spirit who is the gentle hand of God to us here on earth and the messenger between us and God.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I'm a non-denominational Christian who believes that "religion" has nothing to do with the act of worshiping God. People get caught up in religions, which are basically a belief system brought together by what groups of like minded individuals thought was "ok with them". Religion is where people have taken their own ideals and ideas and formed a belief system. I believe that it is independent of the diety itself.
> I believe only what is written in the bible (Bible= Basic. Instructions. Before. Leaving. Earth) and do not believe that anything should be added to or taken away from it. I believe that God is my heavenly father, that Jesus is his son who loved me so much that he endured a brutal death and took my sins upon himself so that I could be with him forever in heaven, and the holy spirit who is the gentle hand of God to us here on earth and the messenger between us and God.


OH.........................MY................................GOODNESS!!!!!!!!  I COULD NOT HAVE WORDED THAT ANNNNY BETTER!!!!!!!!! :shock:  THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I BEILIEVE AND THOSE WORDS SUM IT UP PERFECTLY!!!!!!!!! PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!  IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHAT (REAL) CHRISTIANITY IS IN A REALLY QUICK SUMMARY, READ WHAT TINYFAIRYPEOPLE WROTE!!!!!!!!! :wink: YOU DON'T TAKE ANYTHING AWAY FROM THE BIBLE OR ADD ANYTHING, GOD WOULD NOT HAVE ALLOWED ANYTHING GOING INTO HIS HOLY WORD HE DIDN'T WANT AND HE WOULDN'T HAVE ALLOWED ANYTHING IMPORTANT OR RELAVENT TO US TO BE LEFT OUT. GOD=JESUS IS PERFECT IN EVERY WAY AND KNOWS EXACTLY WHAT HE IS DOING AND IF YOU BELONG TO HIM, YOU KNOW THAT HE WOULDN'T LET YOU BE PUT THROUGH ANYTHING THAT HE WOULDN'T GIVE YOU THE GRACE TO GO THROUGH. IF YOU DON'T BELONG TO HIM, ITS PRETTY MUCH LIKE LIVING WITH A BLINDFOLD ON, YOU ARE ALWAYS SEARCHING FOR AWNSERS IN ALL THE WRONG PLACES WHICH IS WHY YOU ARE (ALWAYS) SEARCHING. WHEN YOU COMMIT YOUR LIFE TO CHRIST, THE BLINDFOLD COMES OFF AND YOU BEGIN TO SEE AND (KNOW) THE TRUTH FROM WHAT IS NOT TRUE. EXAMPLE : GHOSTS ARE NOOOTTT HUMAN SPIRITS THEY ARE DEMONS (EXTREMELY EVIL SPIRITS THAT HAAAAATE YOU WITH A PASSION BECAUSE YOU ARE MADE IN THE IMAGE OF GOD AND THEY HATE GOD) WHO ARE VERY GOOD AT DECIEVING PEOPLE INTO BELIEVING THAT YOUR SPIRIT DRIFTS ON EARTH WHEN YOU DIE SO YOU TURN YOUR BACK ON THE TRUTH AND CALL GOD A LIAR WHEN YOU DON'T BELIEVE WHAT HE SAID, YOU EITHER GO ONE OF TWO PLACES WHEN YOU LEAVE HERE IMMEDIATELY. ITS TOO LATE TO REVERSE YOUR DECISION AFTER YOU DIE, YOU ARE GIVEN A LIFETIME HERE TO CHOOSE WHO YOU WILL FOLLOW.

GODBLESS YOU TINY, YOU JUST REVEALED THE (TRUTH) TO THIS SITE IN ONE, QUICK SUMMARY. 

CALL ME CRAZY IF YOU WANT BUT PRAAAAAAIIIIISSSSSEEEEEEEE AND THANK YOU JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


>


Sometimes neccasary to get the message across AND SHOW YOU MEAN WHAT YOU SAY. :|


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Claymore said:


> tinyfairypeople said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a non-denominational Christian who believes that "religion" has nothing to do with the act of worshiping God. People get caught up in religions, which are basically a belief system brought together by what groups of like minded individuals thought was "ok with them". Religion is where people have taken their own ideals and ideas and formed a belief system. I believe that it is independent of the diety itself.
> ...


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


>


  
I'll match your smiley and raise you one.


----------



## Futurama91 (Sep 25, 2007)

Liza said:


> What do people think about Scientology? Just out of interest.


It was made up by L. Ron Hubbard, a science fiction writer, who said that the best way to get rich would be to create a religion. Then he did. Any religion that requires money for spiritual progress is not just baloney, but dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

"All that religion ever made of me was just a sinner with a stone tied to my feet. It never set me free. It's gotta be more like falling in love, than something to believe in. More like losing my heart than giving my alliegence."


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't really consider myself part of any religion. "I love god but I'm not in the fan club" is kind of my take on it all. I think all religions have good intentions though, I'm not against organized religion I just don't think any certain religion is "truth".


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I call myself a Theist. Beleif in some kinda of ultra-power, and not claiming to know anything past that.

Although if I get depressed enough I feel I'll fall into atheism.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

I would call myself, Spiritual.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

Was Jesus God? or are God and Jesus different. Im a very religious person and still dont fully understand the doctrine of the trinity. I find the concept of God the father kind of intimidating and frightening, however my thoughts on christ bring me a lot of peace etc.

Buddhisim wins the religion contest though, its bloody amazing stuff.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a Christian (no denomination)


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Brando2600 said:


> I call myself a Theist. Beleif in some kinda of ultra-power, and not claiming to know anything past that.
> 
> Although if I get depressed enough I feel I'll fall into atheism.


No matter how bad things get, you should never let circumstances dictate what you believe.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Atheism is not a religion.

The burden of proof rests on religious people. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.

Atheists keep an open mind to proof and rational thinking.

I am to this day unconvinced by any argument that a deity exists.

I would also like to point out that every person of a particular faith is an atheist to all the other gods that they don't believe in.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> I call myself a Theist. Beleif in some kinda of ultra-power, and not claiming to know anything past that.
> 
> Although if I get depressed enough I feel I'll fall into atheism.


That is an extremely narrow minded and stupid thing to say. Atheism is not Nihilism.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

I chose the 'Other' option. Because I am kind of an eclectic mix of several paths. Taoism, Zen Buddhism, Gnostic Christianity, Alchemy & etc. As well as believing in the Mythicist position. And I do believe in God.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I chose the 'Other' option. Because I am kind of an eclectic mix of several paths. Taoism, Zen Buddhism, Gnostic Christianity, Alchemy & etc. As well as believing in the Mythicist position. And I do believe in God.


Damn man, you think about this shit too much, it's not healthy.

I don't feel that Taoism should be classed as a religion by the way. I think it's awesome and adhere to many of their principals so on some level I suppose I'm a Taoist but it's certainly not my religion, I'm agonstic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> Damn man, you think about this shit too much, it's not healthy.
> 
> I don't feel that Taoism should be classed as a religion by the way. I think it's awesome and adhere to many of their principals so on some level I suppose I'm a Taoist but it's certainly not my religion, I'm agonstic.


LoL~! It's basically a hobby for me man.

You are right about Taoism. It falls more into the "Spirituality" Category.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh and I hope someone has already pointed this out but if not... "Judaism" and "Jewish" are the same religion, just like a Muslim is a follower of Islam, a Jew is a follower of Judaism


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm an athiest (which is, in fact, not a religion) because I don't believe that any SuperGreat God or All Holy Being would put me through this daily hell without blinking.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

junkinmahcranium said:


> I'm an athiest (which is, in fact, not a religion) because I don't believe that any SuperGreat God or All Holy Being would put me through this daily hell without blinking.


I was actually raised as an Atheist. And I was a happy atheist right up until I got DP. DP has made me open up to possibilities I wouldn't have considered as an Atheist.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I chose the 'Other' option. Because I am kind of an eclectic mix of several paths. Taoism, Zen Buddhism, Gnostic Christianity, Alchemy & etc. As well as believing in the Mythicist position. And I do believe in God.


Have you ever read Gurdjieff or any of the fourth way stuff?

Personally I am not sworn into any religion but I study and practice elements of Buddhism, Shamanism and Gurdjieff/Fourth way approaches, none of which I was interested in before I got into a mental mess, but that is one of the good things which can come out of this sort of problem is that it painfully shows you that a lot of things like who you are and what reality is is far more complex and less rigid than the average person on the street realises. Once im fully out I will have all this knowledge and interests for the rest of my life which I would never have got had I not had these problems.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Have you ever read Gurdjieff or any of the fourth way stuff?
> 
> Personally I am not sworn into any religion but I study and practice elements of Buddhism, Shamanism and Gurdjieff/Fourth way approaches, none of which I was interested in before I got into a mental mess, but that is one of the good things which can come out of this sort of problem is that it painfully shows you that a lot of things like who you are and what reality is is far more complex and less rigid than the average person on the street realises. Once im fully out I will have all this knowledge and interests for the rest of my life which I would never have got had I not had these problems.


I haven't read Gurdjieff. But I can totally relate to what you said here: "*Once im fully out I will have all this knowledge and interests for the rest of my life which I would never have got had I not had these problems.*" In that way, DP has been blessing. It has taught so much.


----------



## weird_artist (Oct 1, 2010)

I checked other because:
I follow the main lay-persons rules of Buddhism: no killing, no lying, no immoral sexual acts etc.

However if I was really pushed to name it, I would probably call myself Pagan.. I believe in the great goddess, and nature as the best power on earth.... I also believe in giving a little of what I have to the earth... My plants get a bit of mead on special occasions and I go out of my way to get a little peanut butter hen I see the hedgehog about the garden.

I also believe we make our own karma. Good and bad. I have had some very bad experiences in life, and I believe that is because of my own past lives (yes I believe in reincarnation). I also believe it is never too late to try harder to be a better person, and that everybody deserves a second chance (don't ask about the 3rd or 4th chances though!).

I do not wish to judge other peoples religions, you are free to believe what you wish, and I almost hope you disagree with me, so I know you don't feel influenced by me.... Please don't judge my religion either.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm Jewish but I don't really see it as a religion (though I know it's considered as religion). It's not something I have any control on. It's part of my identity and way of life. I see religion in being "Modern Orthodox Jew". My family and my best friends are Modern Orthodox.


----------



## Francesco (Oct 24, 2012)

Catholic through and through.


----------



## StayinUp (Oct 24, 2012)

Non denominational Christian. Mines not a "religion" tho, it's a relationship with Jesus. And He is the one and ONLY reason I'm still standing after almost 4 years of fighting this monster we know as dp/dr.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

My religion is a personal custom one catered to what I believe is true.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

junkinmahcranium said:


> I'm an athiest (which is, in fact, not a religion) because I don't believe that any SuperGreat God or All Holy Being would put me through this daily hell without blinking.


Atheism is a religion since its based on belief, its a belief system (religion)

Have you seen the non-godlyness of life?
There could be a God that is not necessarily purely benevolent, nor necessarily the cause of your suffering, nor necessarily conscious of your particular existence.

If I had to choose from the list i'd choose hinduism, as its the most poetic and beautiful, and expresses the idea of all in One and One in all, everything emanating from a singularity, differentiating into the multiplicity of universes and beings.

anyway, i chose "Others", I worship the living gods, they in turn worship the child. I fight against the living gods, they protect the child. I fight against myself, the child and his gods make fun of me.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

I follow the ancient Indian philosophy of Advaita (non duality) not the new age version. Theres 4 religions that are Advaita... Sunyavada Buddhism, Yogacara Buddhism, Advaita Vedanta, Trika Shaivism. Yogacara doesnt exist anymore it devolved into Zen Buddhism. I usually just tell people Im Buddhist cause its easier to explain. Really if I had to pick one it would be Trika Shaivism but if I claim that and someone asks me about it what do I say? The only person who would understand what I was saying would be a follower of Vedanta, so what could I say to a follower not of Advaita. This religion is the most advanced on the planet, meant for only accomplished yogis. It was a secret religion until less than 100 years ago, the only reason its not secret anymore is cause they didnt want to lose the knowledge of Trika since the Muslims are trying to take over and wipe them out. Trika is based in Kashmir and in the past Muslims have burned a lot of their sacred book.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

are you an accomplished yogi?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

junkinmahcranium said:


> I'm an athiest (which is, in fact, not a religion) because I don't believe that any SuperGreat God or All Holy Being would put me through this daily hell without blinking.


Atheism is a religion. Religion only means ritual, a pattern of activity, a set of beliefs, an ideology. This is different from having spiritual belief. Buddhism is a religion (a way of living) yet the Zen Buddhism I practice has no deity. Buddha is not considered a deity. Anthropologists studying culture going back thousands of years have ever found a society without "religion" or ritual. Ritual unites people, but not all have Faith.

Go to http://www.adherents.com (hope that's correct)
Read Atheism - edited by Joshi. It is a collection of atheist views going back to Lucretius in 60 BC or so.

There are sayings such as "He RELIGIOUSLY gets up every morning, brushes his teeth twice, has one cup of black coffee, turns around three times, and goes off to work." That is a routine.

I personally take my medication RELIGIOUSLY every day on time, including my supplements.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

all religions are utter horse shit and if DP doesn't teach you that nothing will................


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

Interesting description, I can tell you put a lot of thought into you response, thank you for your insight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

xxmdogxx said:


> all religions are utter horse shit and if DP doesn't teach you that nothing will................


This is the spirituality support section not spirituality debate, so keep your criticisms to yourself please, or express them in the other section. Everyone has a right to believe what they want.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

God save us from religion


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Fluke said:


> are you an accomplished yogi?


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

Religion is interesting to me from an anthropological point of view, and there is some meaning and lessons to be taken from it, but it's never been all that meaningful to me. Life just seems more complex and awesome than what any religion has to offer, they all seem so man-made (as evidenced by their focus on man) and not as profound as the believers make them out to be. I take them as flawed, sometimes beautiful and poetic, sometimes insightful and inspired, but always fallible attempts to put absolute order to a *seemingly* chaotic world, provide an easy answer to an almost impossibly difficult question, and an objective meaning to (in my opinion) a meaningless world because of an uncomfortableness with admitting and accepting they produce their own subjective meaning.

I guess that makes me an agnostic atheist, but I don't go around wearing Darwin t-shirts, arguing with theists on YouTube, going to conventions, pretending to be a scientist, or acting like a smug know-it-all asshole (well, sometimes I do...but that has nothing to do with religion and everything to do with me being a smug prick







). I just don't think religion to be important to me, so I disregard most of it, consider the interesting bits, and find other ways to create meaning in life. I guess you could label a lot of those attempts to find meaning "spiritual".

That's just my point of view, I don't mean to belittle anyone else's.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

I CAN"T believe anyone that has this isn't an atheist just clarify somebody how you still believe in god, not emotionally just logically after going through this kind of experience


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

xxmdogxx said:


> I CAN"T believe anyone that has this isn't an atheist just clarify somebody how you still believe in god, not emotionally just logically after going through this kind of experience


Funny how this is different than the old expression, "_There are no atheists in fox holes_" http://en.wikipedia....sts_in_foxholes . What is worse, DP or watching your friends blown to pieces by grenades? Guess it is a matter of perspective (or how much you like your friends, lol).

It really depends on what your 'logical' expectation of God is. If it is his responsibility to make us happy and DP free ... then he doesn't exist. If we (ourself individually and as a community) have some responsibility in the matter, then the door opens wider.

But do people REALLY want God? Its like marriage, not just casual sex. Psalms 2:2 reflects the more secular attitude.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

xxmdogxx said:


> all religions are utter horse shit and if DP doesn't teach you that nothing will................


How exactly did getting dp make you come to this conclusion?


----------

